# OTA Update Stopper?



## btburbank (Sep 28, 2012)

Is there any way to get the OTA Update notification to permanently go away?

If so, where can I find it?


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

update your rom to GC1.


----------



## btburbank (Sep 28, 2012)

Crystawth said:


> update your rom to GC1.


Check my reply in the Tweaker thread.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

Saw your reply. Furcht pretty much summed it up for ya. His tweaker is FF1. he hasn't put up GC1 for that yet.

The bloat free version should work fine for you for the time being however.


----------



## nexuslite (Sep 2, 2013)

/system/build.prop ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I405/SCH-I405:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/GC1:user/release-keys

I am running a rooted samsung 2.3.5 EI1 modifying ro.build.fingerprint to the above causes system updates to tell me it is up to date. This will work until the next update which you will have to modify it again. Providing there is ever going to be another update.


----------

